# Did I  DO something Wrong???



## Renslipevol (Jun 6, 2005)

I staryted some plants from seed, the for sure female seed i did have, i kept it inside, the other 3 i left outside.  they are about a week old now.  The one i had inside, i put outside for the day on saturday, and then before it got dark, i put it back in the house under 24 hour flouro's.  I looked today, and It looks like it has some pistols coming out under the branches.  What Did I Do?  Is is possible for it to wanna flower already......theres got to be another explaination for this.......im stumped......


----------



## Hick (Jun 7, 2005)

> the for sure female seed i did have


 ??
  NO such thing, sorry.
  And at one week, those aren't pistils you see Ren'


----------



## Renslipevol (Jun 7, 2005)

Well then what is it?  Ive grown before...So i know what im doing.  I wouldnt just make it up.  And what do you mean 'no such thing' ??  There are feminized seeds out there.  Last one i grew just seeded herself and its either going to be female or both.......So i dont know...........


----------



## bizzy323 (Jun 7, 2005)

the plant wont show any signs of it's sex until you flower them.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 7, 2005)

maybe its lowrider


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 7, 2005)

What you are seeing are called Stipules. Not sure if I'm spelling that right. Just ignore them. They are nothing.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 7, 2005)

Renslipevol said:
			
		

> Well then what is it? Ive grown before...So i know what im doing. I wouldnt just make it up. And what do you mean 'no such thing' ?? There are feminized seeds out there. Last one i grew just seeded herself and its either going to be female or both.......So i dont know...........


 
Feminized Does not mean you will get a female plant. it means they have been altered to give a higher rate of female plants. So he's right. There is no such thing as a 100% female seed.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 7, 2005)

Renslipevol said:
			
		

> Well then what is it? Ive grown before...So i know what im doing. I wouldnt just make it up. And what do you mean 'no such thing' ?? There are feminized seeds out there. Last one i grew just seeded herself and its either going to be female or both.......So i dont know...........


 
You've grown before and know what you are doing...... but think a 1 week old plant is flowering because you dont know what stipules are ? ... hrmm, ok.
What have you grown before ? Corn ? Green beans ? heh.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jun 7, 2005)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> maybe its lowrider




Lowrider males start to flower at day 17 and females start to flower at day 20, so even if it was a lowrider it's still too early. LOL


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2005)

ren' ..I reckon that my answer may have appeared a bit .."short", but those are basic plant parts that you are asking "What are they?". 




> There is no such thing as a 100% female seed.


..ahh, but there is 100% hermerphrodite seeds..
  "Feminized" seeds are NOT procured by plants(hermophrodites) "seeding themselves". Hermies _are_ procured from such. Hermies procreate hermies. 
   You say you've grown before, so you should already know, but in case not..._Hermies=BAD_


----------



## Renslipevol (Jun 8, 2005)

My finder goes up to all of you guys who think they know it all.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 8, 2005)

My finger goes up to Renslipevol who should know what he's doing since he has "grown before".


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jun 8, 2005)

Renslipevol said:
			
		

> My finder goes up to all of you guys who think they know it all.


 
Your finder ? *** ?

In any case. You are the one who said you grew before and know what your are doing, but seem to have no idea what your talking about, anyone who does know what they are talking about wouldnt be here asking why there 1 week old plant is flowering when it's just a normal part of the plant you would see 200 times through your grow that you have done. So whatever that finder is. Put it up at yourself.


----------



## Renslipevol (Jun 8, 2005)

Whatever fruitcakes.


----------



## GreenBandit (Jun 9, 2005)

fruitcakes


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 9, 2005)

maybe fruit brownies,  "blueberry"


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 12, 2005)

lets eat some brownies and pretend we think we know what he thinks knows


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 13, 2005)

I think I'll smoke a bowl of this here Widow that somehow, mysteriously grew in my closet for no reason, cause i for sure dont know what I'm doing.    I'm so stupid.  

Good weed makes you silly.


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 13, 2005)

is there one or two lumps on a female seed


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 13, 2005)

2,  you can for sure tell if you pull her panties down.


----------



## joey (Jun 13, 2005)

Some pictures would really help


----------



## bizzy323 (Jun 13, 2005)

lol


----------



## joey (Jun 15, 2005)

I think this should just be droped.  We don't want anybody with hurt feelings.  Can we all just get along?


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 22, 2005)

i agree *** is a finder?


----------

